# West Coast BBQ Championships in CA



## purosmoke (Jul 1, 2008)

www.westcoastbbqchampionships.com  on aug.16th and 17th  in Fairfield,CA

Two competitions brackets; PRO's and Competitors

My team of UP IN SMOKE BBQ will be there so stop by and say HELLO and introduce yourselves...

We are entering the competitors division because we are just not set up for 16-18 hour smokes just yet.


SEE ya there


----------

